# Jumping mice



## bella_squeak (Nov 4, 2015)

I have one very energetic mouse and she loves to play but I don't know if ill be able to play with her anymore because she starts jumping crazily like a bunny bounding away and I don't wanna lose her! What can I do?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

who old is she? I find young mice go threw a stage of this but normaly settle down if you keep at it.
I always keep a hold of the base of the tail if I think the mouse may jump, also try to relax while your holding it. when students hold mine for the fisrt time they often try to hold the mice tightly but that makes the mouse squirm and more liklery to jump but if they have their hands open the mice calm down too.


----------

